# Galveston bay's best time of year



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Whether it's drifting with soft plastics and popping corks or wading with corkys and topwaters the trout bite on Galveston bay is at it's best. The cool weather stacks them up and makes them very aggressive. It's a great time to catch that personal best speck call 832-385-2012 to get on or in the water.


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Great bite on corkys over the last few days fishing over mud and shell in 2ft of water. Call 832-385-2012 the trout bite is on


----------

